# Nothing like starting over



## Abner

Hey guys I'm back!!. Haven't posted in a while but thats cuz my 30 gallon became a snake tank. I got a 60 gallon cube and stand used last year and well if anyone knows me i take it real slow. Started adding the cleanup crew this week so i thought i should start showing my progress. Any advice is greatly appreciated.






























Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dominipino

*Nice*

Nict tank! i have the same dimensions.

Do you have a stock list yet?


----------



## Abner

Dominipino said:


> Nict tank! i have the same dimensions.
> 
> Do you have a stock list yet?


I kinda have an idea of what i want in there but haven't made a list. Wanna try my hand at sps this around. I want a flame angel in my tank though no matter what!! Here is a pic of kinda where i want my tank to go. This is a tank at fragbox.









Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredWeasel

Hey Abner! Nice to see youre getting going with the tank. Not to dissuade you, but if I remember correctly flame angels are more likely to eat acans than any other corals. I seem to remember a very large amount of posts on the majors about flame angels demolishing entire acan gardens overnight. Might be something to consider if you want to add as many acans as March did to his display tank at fragbox.


----------



## Abner

WiredWeasel said:


> Hey Abner! Nice to see youre getting going with the tank. Not to dissuade you, but if I remember correctly flame angels are more likely to eat acans than any other corals. I seem to remember a very large amount of posts on the majors about flame angels demolishing entire acan gardens overnight. Might be something to consider if you want to add as many acans as March did to his display tank at fragbox.


Thanx for that bit of info. I was gonna research them and suitable coral for sure.

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie

WiredWeasel said:


> Hey Abner! Nice to see youre getting going with the tank. Not to dissuade you, but if I remember correctly flame angels are more likely to eat acans than any other corals. I seem to remember a very large amount of posts on the majors about flame angels demolishing entire acan gardens overnight. Might be something to consider if you want to add as many acans as March did to his display tank at fragbox.


Where angel fish are concerned, its a yes and no. There is no assurance they will nip on your corals or not. I prefer to stay with tangs and avoid angels. Its the same with some triggers and butterfly fish, some will say they are reef safe but how safe...


----------



## Abner

loonie said:


> Where angel fish are concerned, its a yes and no. There is no assurance they will nip on your corals or not. I prefer to stay with tangs and avoid angels. Its the same with some triggers and butterfly fish, some will say they are reef safe but how safe...


Absolutely understand that "better safe than sorry" mode of thinking. Was at big als today and man they got sooo many of them in a tank there that i felt it was destiny. Now it has me rethinking how this tank is gonna go. Not willing to risk the lives of any of my tank inhabitants to test what is safe or not. The flame has always been the crown jewel so it wont be going into the tank till much later so i am gonna do quite a bit of research before i add him. Thanx to everyone for your advice and well wishes. Please continue to do so because i really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## martelvis

Abner said:


> Hey guys I'm back!!. Haven't posted in a while but thats cuz my 30 gallon became a snake tank. I got a 60 gallon cube and stand used last year and well if anyone knows me i take it real slow. Started adding the cleanup crew this week so i thought i should start showing my progress. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


 Just an FYI, there is a new fish club in town GTA aquarium club. The next meeting is Tues Nov 20, 2018, at legion 527, 948 Sheppard Ave West, with free parking, and a 5 minute walk from Downsview subway. Doors open at 7 PM., meeting starts at 7:30 PM. Cheers.


----------



## Abner

Here is a bit of an update on my tank. Been meaning to do so for a while but the last few months have been one hell of an emotional rollercoaster ride with my family. Tank is doing great....added some fish and a couple starter coral. Found out i have a strong dislike for white sea urchins. Sand shifting starfish died but research says it wasnt my fault....would never be able to keep him in this tiny tank.

I think i need more water movement but will look into that as I begin to add more coral in April. Feel free to look at the pics and give feedback. I been lazy with everything under the stand but I promise i will clean up in April when the time becomes available.

Last pic is my new tattoo i did in december....you know...why not. Most likely not gonna get my flame angel so they can go on my arm.


























































Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Here is a bit of an update on my tank. Been meaning to do so for a while but the last few months have been one hell of an emotional rollercoaster ride with my family. Tank is doing great....added some fish and a couple starter coral. Found out i have a strong dislike for white sea urchins. Sand shifting starfish died but research says it wasnt my fault....would never be able to keep him in this tiny tank.

I think i need more water movement but will look into that as I begin to add more coral in April. Feel free to look at the pics and give feedback. I been lazy with everything under the stand but I promise i will clean up in April when the time becomes available.

Last pic is my new tattoo i did in december....you know...why not. Most likely not gonna get my flame angel so they can go on my arm.

































































Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Abner said:


> Here is a bit of an update on my tank. Been meaning to do so for a while but the last few months have been one hell of an emotional rollercoaster ride with my family. Tank is doing great....added some fish and a couple starter coral. Found out i have a strong dislike for white sea urchins. Sand shifting starfish died but research says it wasnt my fault....would never be able to keep him in this tiny tank.
> 
> I think i need more water movement but will look into that as I begin to add more coral in April. Feel free to look at the pics and give feedback. I been lazy with everything under the stand but I promise i will clean up in April when the time becomes available.
> 
> Last pic is my new tattoo i did in december....you know...why not. Most likely not gonna get my flame angel so they can go on my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


Oops posted twice.. have no idea how to delete it. Sorry

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Nem is open so got a pic. He got bubbles!! I got baby astrea snails too. Got about 10 as far as I've counted so far.























Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Under the blue lights























Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish

So you like to Research do you?
The reason your Sand sifter died is because you didn,t do your REASEARCH look be responsible, of course it died and it was your fault. Don,t agree, TFB. How about a Manderin? No, maybe a Tang? No. A school of Angels? What do think? Make it a Goby tank,


----------



## Abner

Hamish said:


> So you like to Research do you?
> The reason your Sand sifter died is because you didn,t do your REASEARCH look be responsible, of course it died and it was your fault. Don,t agree, TFB. How about a Manderin? No, maybe a Tang? No. A school of Angels? What do think? Make it a Goby tank,


Hey jackass maybe you should read before you come for me keyboard warrior. I meant it wasn't something I did that purposely killed him. He would never survive in my tank because of the size, maturity, food supply etc. Don't come under my post and spout your self righteous holier than thou bullshit. I read your posts about your community tank with a school of Banggais. Someone corrected you about that and they were not rude about it. This hobby is still trial and error and learning from each other. Just so you know next week I'm putting in a yellow tang in my 60 gallon tank that you didn't pay for.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish

In denial You bought it Jackass, it didn,t just show up in your tank, the second you saw it, you killed it, don,t be in denial, your tank couldn,t support it, who,s tank? Yours. There are certain animals that we just can,t keep in small tanks, a Manderin is the same or the Blue Linkea star, 

Sorry if the truth hurt, sorry i didnt smooth up to you like your other followers but too bad.


----------



## Abner

Hamish said:


> In denial You bought it Jackass, it didn,t just show up in your tank, the second you saw it, you killed it, don,t be in denial, your tank couldn,t support it, who,s tank? Yours. There are certain animals that we just can,t keep in small tanks, a Manderin is the same or the Blue Linkea star,
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurt, sorry i didnt smooth up to you like your other followers but too bad.


Can I ask you a question though? Who the fuck do you think you are? Crawling out the woodwork looking for relevance like you know it all in the hobby. Just so you know your words don't mean anything to me....my mother didn't coddle me and send me to school thinking that what people say will affect me. You just showing everyone in here that you are an asshole looking for some attention. Guess what this is the last bit you gonna get from me. Go suck a dick.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleEricG

and Hamish is the guy that just killed at all the stuff in his tank as well in another thread.... gotta love a newbie providing education to others..


----------



## Abner

Things are progressing nicely. Little bit of an issue with byropsis, some hair algae, one spot with some bubble algae but all in all nothing that worries me too much. If anyone has any suggestions for the algae issues please chime in. If anyone is interested in a healthy mated clown pair please let me know.





































Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie

Hair algae can be very messy, especially when they die. If you do not have SPS. not so much of a issue. Cleaning with brush help and cleaning crew do some job too.

If you are interested to sell your clowns, what price are you asking, pm me. I am keeping different types of clown pairs, hoping one day I can be successful breeding them.


----------



## conix67

Chances are, as long as you continue controlling nutrient in your tank, the green hair algae will disappear. When I started my 75G, rocks from mature tank did not have green hair algae but dry rocks did, for a while.

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=63054&postcount=49

If you want to fill your tank with SPS in the future, do be careful not to add fast growing softies that could take over your tank.


----------



## Abner

conix67 said:


> Chances are, as long as you continue controlling nutrient in your tank, the green hair algae will disappear. When I started my 75G, rocks from mature tank did not have green hair algae but dry rocks did, for a while.
> 
> https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=63054&postcount=49
> 
> If you want to fill your tank with SPS in the future, do be careful not to add fast growing softies that could take over your tank.


Yeah I am trying to control it for sure. Not putting any hammers, torches or anything of that sort in there. Want it be a real mixed reef with Sps at the top. The vision keeps changing though.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Just a few pics I took at 7am one day this week












































Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Just an update. Wasnt really taking good care of my tank for a while there. Had two very close, very young friends die within a month of each other a few months ago, and well yeah that brought me to a very low point. Hair Algae was taking over and smothering everything. No water changes so things that weren't dying weren't really growing. One day I got up and did a water change and that snowballed into a cleanup and now I think my tank is doing well again. Soon we will be great.



















































Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Was trying to upload a video but all the video I have are too large to post. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

Our sincere condolences for your loss...it's never easy when the young are taken too soon.


----------



## Abner

wtac said:


> Our sincere condolences for your loss...it's never easy when the young are taken too soon.


Thank you. It is much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Still battling the GHA issue but trust me it's a lot better than it was. It's mostly on the sand bed now. Here are a few pics.






























Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

If you are doing a water change, use the end of the gravel vac and just collect the algae covered substrate into a pile and then use a net to remove it.


----------



## Abner

wtac said:


> If you are doing a water change, use the end of the gravel vac and just collect the algae covered substrate into a pile and then use a net to remove it.


Thanx....doing that on Sunday.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

My daughter took a couple pics and sent to me so what the heck. Here is an update. GHA still a bit of an issue but more worried about the aiptasia. They are everywhere now. I got a Berghia from fragbox but I think the cleaner shrimp ate him. I put him in and he was moving about...went into a crevice where the cleaner shrimp was and then he was gone...looked like the shrimp was eating something. Never seen him again after that. One week of checking late at night but no sign of him. Cleaner shrimp were said to be safe with them. Have to figure it out before I shell out that kinda money again.
















Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Anyone looking for Kenya tree or pulsing xenia feel free to shoot me a pm. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

More pics....well because I like pics. These are with with my T5s on






























Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Abner said:


> More pics....well because I like pics. These are with with my T5s on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Anyone seen a filefish around? Was told by a friend that one would help with my aiptasia problem.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## cica

Abner said:


> Anyone seen a filefish around? Was told by a friend that one would help with my aiptasia problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


They say that after it finishes the aiptasia might start eating the zoas.
First I would try to put in 6-8 peppermint shrimps. Most of the time they worked for me.


----------



## Abner

cica said:


> They say that after it finishes the aiptasia might start eating the zoas.
> 
> First I would try to put in 6-8 peppermint shrimps. Most of the time they worked for me.


I really would freak out if he did that and with my luck the nice ones would be eaten overnight! I'll try the peppermints. I like seeing them so if they don't work it's no biggie. Then I can give the fish a shot as a last resort. Maybe can loan him out after he clears up my tank.....a community aiptasia cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmommy3

Hi,
This is going to sound weird but any chance you can fish out some aptasia for me? I'm doing a little project with my kids by starting a little saltwater tank with pests to see how they evolve etc.
Gotta keep them busy....
I can come pick them up.
Thanks


----------



## Abner

Fishmommy3 said:


> Hi,
> This is going to sound weird but any chance you can fish out some aptasia for me? I'm doing a little project with my kids by starting a little saltwater tank with pests to see how they evolve etc.
> Gotta keep them busy....
> I can come pick them up.
> Thanks


Lol...you are not the first to ask me for them. Anything for the kids. I will try to get as many as I can for you.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abner

Here is a little update on my tank. Pics are from today after I fed the corals. I dont see as much growth as I would like but other than the pacman everything is doing well. The dead pacman sps stays there to remind me of due diligence. Still have a bit of a hair algae issue which was well under control but I stopped using the NoPoX and it started coming back. As you can see I was trying my hand at fragging stuff in my tank that grow quickly or seem easy to frag. Still have 2 anemones after selling 3. It just keeps splitting. Kenya trying to take over the back which is annoying bit overall I'm very happy with my tank.






















































































Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

Tank looks good! Bit of algae is normal I think. I gave up on PO4 control and leaving it as is. Corals need it anyway.


----------



## Abner

Tried this light setting from the AI website. Man I'm loving this colour in my tank. Mostly doing well with everything. Seems my Sps only do well in that corner of the tank away from the kenya trees. Keeping pulling them and the pulsing xenia off the rock but they keep coming back. Was down to one BTA but it split again. Got rid of the Mono and now I really miss him....was just such a lovely fish...and a voracious eater. Was a joy to watch him. Got a gorgonia from a friend that wasnt doing too good but it seems to be making a recovery. All in all my tank is doing great. Maybe add one more fish that's more lively and I think I can sit back and let my tank grow out. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome guys. Anything yall see that may be a problem in the future is appreciated.















































































Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

